# BUSH A642F 42 inch 1080 DP HD Ready Digital LCD TV



## GrimNir (Jul 29, 2012)

BUSH A642F 42 inch 1080 DP HD Ready Digital LCD TV.

Had it one year and two weeks, so just out of warranty and the remote stops working, and now the subtitles are on all the time.

Only its not the remote, a friend bought the identical TV, his remote won't work on my TV either, but both remotes work on the other TV.

On my TV the LED light activates whenever I press a button on my remote, but nothing happens. I've cleaned the receptor/sensor for the remote on the TV so its not that.

The subtitles are on permanently now. I'd like to know how to turn them off please. Is there any way on the TV to turn off the subtitles?

PLUS: I'm trying to contact support for BUSH. I can't find it any where. I'm told BUSH is a subsidiary of ALBA...and I can't find a support for that either. Has anyone an e-mail address or web address for their support at all? I want to get the TV fixed.

Please and thank you


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Grimnir

Press and hold the menu button on the t.v (not on the remote) for about a min, this will reset the processor to unlock it.


----------

